# New horse search



## Kindred farm (Jun 1, 2009)

I forgot how frustrating it is to find a suitable horse for our family.  I have been on the search for a couple months and have been bucked off  two separate times on horses advertised as "family safe" and Bomb-proof!  What gives?   I am ony looking for a safe trail horse.  I am not looking at any horses consider "prospects" for hunting, jumping, or any other discipline that woud require a high energy horse.  Also, not looking at anything young--all older horses.  Geez.    I have a retired 25 yr old QTR horse and her buddy who is only 14, so I was looking for a second riding horse to trail with him.  Maybe it is just time to forget about horses?  I should just accept a boarder to keep him company.  Sorry for the rant, it is just a drag to shop when you dont know anyone reputable in the area.


----------



## okiron (Jun 1, 2009)

Well if it's only been a couple months I would keep at it. Don't give up yet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 1, 2009)

It's to bad your not close to Laughinglama in NH. She has to sell her horse although, I'm not sure what level he's at.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 1, 2009)

your looking for a needle in the haystack.finding a good boomproof family horse is hard todo,because alot of horse traders sellers miss represent their horses.


----------



## Kindred farm (Jun 1, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your looking for a needle in the haystack.finding a good boomproof family horse is hard todo,because alot of horse traders sellers miss represent their horses.


Tell me about it!  I have the scrapes and bruises to prove that one.  One lady actually called me after her horse threw me into a tree and asked me to "free lease" him at my house.  She said she had no use for him now that she knows he isn't safe.   I found out that she only rode him 3 times on the trails before she listed him for sale as "bomb-proof".  My fault for not asking more indepth questions.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 1, 2009)

its getting so now that boomproof means youll get bucked off rael fast.besides they dont tell how long its been since the horse has been saddled an rode.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've come to realize that bombproof horses are rarely ever for sale. If I want a bombproof horse, I have to make it myself!

Anyways, I've been there, done that...several times. I know exactly where you are coming from  Interestingly enough, I find good horses when I'm NOT looking. We just got a free horse who is turning out to be a pretty good trail prospect for us. She needs a little work, but she has a level head and she is willing to do what we ask. That's most important in a horse I think.

One trick I've learned over the years is before trying out a horse yourself, have the owner ride it first. If they don't want to ride it, or make up silly excuses, then there is definitely an issue there. If they don't want to ride, ask them to have a friend over to ride it for them. I've had a few friends ask me to do that for them when they were selling horses. That way you can assess the horse's behavior from the ground first AND you have a greatly decreased chance of getting thrown! I've always been lucky when it comes to being thrown or bucked off, but it really only takes one time to be seriously injured!

Good luck! Don't give up yet. It takes a while to find something you are looking for, and its not a bad thing to be super specific! I like to think of horse shopping as lots of practice in saying "No"!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jun 1, 2009)

Thats is right on  information!  Always have the owner or owners representative ride the horse and put it through its paces before you even think about mounting up.  Let them show how it handles on the ground also.  And yes, ask a lot of questions... if you find the information is contradicting or vague - pass!
Your farrier and vet are good sources to ask if they have any nice ones for sale in their travels.  Don't give up - there are nice ones out there!


----------



## hollyclyff (Jun 2, 2009)

I know, isn't it a pain shopping for a new horse!  Some people seriously misrepresent their horses, whether on purpose to make a sale, or because they just don't realize what it really means to be beginner/kid safe.  Sometimes the horse is great with them because the horse knows that they know what they're doing.  But with a novice, the horse knows he can get away with stuff.  A novice needs a horse that won't try and take advantage.

I bought one last year that was supposed to be beginner suitable, and he was while he was at the trainer's, but once I got him home he was horrible.  He bucked, he reared, he bit, he charged at me and turned around to kick at me.  Luckily the trainer agreed to buy him back.  I then bought a mare that while she's not perfect, she's much closer to what I needed and we are working together with a trainer to get us both where we need to be.  The issues are pretty minor.  We'll get there, she doesn't have any meanness in her and I'm determined to be a better rider for her because I adore her.


----------



## Kindred farm (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going to keep looking.  I have my Vet looking for me, and my farrier.  I need to heal a bit first though, I am still black and blue and have tree rash on my forearms.   I know what you all mean about having to make the horse bombproof yourself, been there too.  I'm just not as young as I was when I first got Chico and do not heal as quickly anymore  Thanks everyone for your support and comments--it really helps to vent on here once and a while.


----------



## Farrier! (Jun 2, 2009)

Have you tried any of the auctions?
Lots of good older horses go there. Sellers are having as much trouble as buyers. You cant get any more ofr a well broke horse as a green one.
If I had had the money I would have brought 5 home from the auction, all under 425 and all well broke.


----------



## hollyclyff (Jun 2, 2009)

I know what you mean about getting older and not healing as fast.  When my horse spooked, she didn't buck or bolt, but she skittered sideways a lot faster than I was ready to handle at the time.  I was all kind of black and blue and everything in between.  I was hurting for a good while.  The same fall when I was a kid would have been nothing.  That's when I decided I needed to get back to riding lessons after a 25 year hiatus.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jun 2, 2009)

Keep us posted on your search!

Your not alone in the 'older' department!  Working with a young colt myself and at times - as good as he is- I ask myself what the heck am I doing! lol  I had my clock cleaned twice by a mule two years ago... it really took a toll on my confidence.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 2, 2009)

it is hard but keep looking you will find one


----------

